# Which manufacturer made the coolest adult bicycle? Please post an example.



## Sped Man (Apr 1, 2013)

I always thought that the Schwinn Phantom was the coolest adult bicycle out there until I saw what some members on the CABE have. Wow I was so wrong! I am talking about from a design concept. Which adult balloon or non-balloon tire bike would you consider to be the ultimate adult bike ever designed  (male or female bike)? Please post a photos so we can vote on it.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 1, 2013)

Elgin twin 60





Nick.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 1, 2013)

*I will represent "Team Shelby" ......*

I just am a sucker for a big tank Shelby Airflo 






Ride Vintage -- Frank


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 1, 2013)

*The last Twinbar - 4 Star Deluxe*

Infact more precisely one without a pod and a few changes/additions







....no but seriously my fave 'model' is the '4 Star Deluxe' twinbar.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 1, 2013)

*super deluxe*

View attachment 90501.... Duh still Schwinn of course haha


----------



## petritl (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't have one but I have coveted the Bowden Spacelander since I seen one at The Portland meet in the early eighties.

Someday I would like to have one.

Monark Wingbar is very nice as well.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Which manufacturer made the coolest adult bicycle? Please post an example*

If the question is what actual Manufacturer, then I'd have to say Colson. I love those Elgins though. Also,the question was Adult bikes. Unless I'm wrong, wasn't the Bowden aimed towards children?


----------



## Iverider (Apr 1, 2013)

I thought all of these were aimed at kids/teens.

Adult bicycles are boring...and way more effiicient!


----------



## TexasDart (Apr 1, 2013)

I really like the Spaceliner's more and more.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2013)

Definately not a kid's bike:


----------



## Iverider (Apr 1, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> definately not a kid's bike:





big kid's bike!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 1, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> I always thought that the Schwinn Phantom was the coolest adult bicycle out there until I saw what some members on the CABE have. Wow I was so wrong! I am talking about from a design concept. Which adult balloon or non-balloon tire bike would you consider to be the ultimate adult bike ever designed  (male or female bike)? Please post a photos so we can vote on it.




I like the design concept of "spring-loaded" wheels.
Opel.




Swiss Army  Adult bicycle



_Gustaef Desmet_

Not sure if these adult bikes qualify to what you were asking for.
I don't see the swiss blades any where...sorry ! :o


----------



## chitown (Apr 1, 2013)

*Mead 1897*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 1, 2013)

of course you know my answer, well part of it anyway.
it is a cruel twist of fate that Huffman stopped making the Super Streamline the year before they started making the Mainliner. it would have had the amazing frame lines of a 1938 Super Streamline and the gorgeous styling cues of the 1940 Dayton Mainliner. if only 1939 had never been we might have seen a few late Streamliners with the big lit tank and rack.
that said, we still have the two most amazing bikes ever made. sure you can go with the Elgin circus bikes with their way out over the top styling, but after the novelty of having a bike with a street lamp for a headlight wears off, it's still over the top and gauche. you can go with the underdog and root for the Shelbys with their tank that looks like an 8 year old cut it out of cardboard, and it's Batgirl handlebars. but I have to hold these things to a higher standard. the Huffmans, whether it's a Super Streamline or a Champion/ Mainliner look great whether you get the girls version or the boys. they look great whatever color you paint them. they look amazing even as a bare frame!
but for this post I will have to go with the Super Streamline, though I favor the Mainliner. the Streamline bikes have a mystique and class no other bike matches. it combines elegant streamlined beauty with a simplicity that is timeless. nothing gaudy, nothing over the top, nothing goes too far, everything just works perfectly. no other bike does this. to make a comparison, I would say the Elgins are like Lady Gaga, and the Shelbys like Rosie O'Donnell, where the Huffmans are like Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 1, 2013)

*My coolest bike...*

My 1934 Aerocycle


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2013)

Just asking as all these are all beautiful, but are these full size bikes intended for adults?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 1, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Just asking as all these are all beautiful, but are these full size bikes intended for adults?




the Aerocycles are kinda runty , a guy your size would definitely benefit from something more robust... say a Huffman?
here's a shot you can use as a comparison on some of these:


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> the aerocycles are kinda runty , a guy your size would definitely benefit from something more robust... Say a huffman?
> Here's a shot you can use as a comparison on some of these:




The commander get's my vote handsdown!


----------



## chitown (Apr 1, 2013)

*coolest ADULT bicycle???*



37fleetwood said:


> the Aerocycles are kinda runty , a guy your size would definitely benefit from something more robust... say a Huffman?




Aren't all these kids bikes?


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 1, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Just asking as all these are all beautiful, but are these full size bikes intended for adults?




I believe they were for all ages ..









Sometimes we had to use these wheels on the rear
for balance...they didn't stay on too long though !


----------



## kingsilver (Apr 1, 2013)

*which manufacturer made the coolest adult bicycle?*

'37 silver king flo-cycle - design is the key - no pretentious tanks or racks - pure art on wheels.......


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 1, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> here's a shot...




I must say, that's quite a lineup right there.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 1, 2013)

*Apr 1 , 2013*

*For Sale today only : to the  "turd in the punch bowl"*



One deluxe Runty bicycle !


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 1, 2013)

Scott,
Sometimes I wonder if you actually mean what you say or just like to stoke the fire.
BTW, I would prefer to ride Lady Gaga from you lineup of choices.
Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 1, 2013)

Woo Hoooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






2jakes said:


> *For Sale today only : to the  "turd in the punch bowl"*
> 
> 
> 
> One deluxe Runty bicycle !


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 1, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Scott,
> Sometimes I wonder if you actually mean what you say or just like to stoke the fire.
> BTW, I would prefer to ride Lady Gaga from you lineup of choices.
> Chris




you're going to offend Slick and Rosie with comments like that!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have you ever ridden a Bluebird, or Twin 60?

you should know by now that I mean very little of what I say...


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 1, 2013)

The Super Deluxe Schwinn caught my eye, but the Huffman knocks it out of the park......!!

We have a winner right there. Lady (STD) Gaga over Audrey Hepburn in her prime?..... No way.

(My poor 'ol Racycle will make it's debut soon, so I can have a horse in this race)


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 1, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> you should know by now that I mean very little of what I say...





*Me too... I love my runty bike !*



*APRIL FOOL !*


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 1, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> The Super Deluxe Schwinn caught my eye, but the Huffman knocks it out of the park......!!
> 
> We have a winner right there. Lady (STD) Gaga over Audrey Hepburn in her prime?..... No way.
> 
> (My poor 'ol Racycle will make it's debut soon, so I can have a horse in this race)





...and your Racycle was actually an adult bike!!!!!!!!! Not seeing many here.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 1, 2013)

As far as I'm concerned us Canadians only had 1 cool bike, that was the CCM Flyte. The way our workhorse plain jane CCMs were built you would almost think they were geared more towards adults then the American bikes were.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2013)

I've seen a tall-framed adult CCM Flyte too, though not as graceful looking as the smaller frame.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 1, 2013)

This thread doesn't have enough 4 Gill in it!


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 1, 2013)

Nope, not enough 4 Gill!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 1, 2013)

the Flyte and 4 gill are tempting, but still not changing my mind!
and I'm not sure what qualifies as adult, but the Huffmans have a 19" frame unlike the 16" "runty" bikes I've been offered recently.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 1, 2013)

Or Colson!


----------



## OldRider (Apr 1, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> I've seen a tall-framed adult CCM Flyte too, though not as graceful looking as the smaller frame.




Mike, first time I've ever seen a taller frame Flyte, it looks out of proportion if you ask me. Smaller frame Flytes look much better!


----------



## chitown (Apr 1, 2013)

*more ADULT bicycles*


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Elgin twin 60
> View attachment 90492
> 
> Nick.




Elgin was not a manufacturer.....


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## slick (Apr 1, 2013)

WOW!! Chitown, your Pierce is absolutely beautiful. You win hands down. I have never seen a more stunning bicycle. I would proudly have that in my living room. 

But in my own stable, it would have to be the Shelby Speedline Airflow of mine.


----------



## gtflyte (Apr 1, 2013)

OldRider said:


> Mike, first time I've ever seen a taller frame Flyte, it looks out of proportion if you ask me. Smaller frame Flytes look much better!





Hey Oldrider 
I agree the 20 and 22 inch are better looking but the Tall Adult 24 inch grocery getter  is fun to ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2013)

catfish said:


> Elgin was not a manufacturer.....




True, that's why I edited my first post here to Colson since they actually manufactured their own bikes. Correct me if I'm wrong as I'm still learning, but Elgins were actually built by Westfield & Murray,right?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 1, 2013)

*So, that settles it, Schwinns were the coolest...end of thread.*

"..and your Racycle was actually an adult bike!!!!!!!!! Not seeing many here."

Actually, in the 10's and teens, bicycles were mainly for adults. 

LOVE that Pierce....gee whiz, that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2013)

As far as I've found in my research & talking with several members here, some maufacturers offered a taller frame for full grown men. Most seem to have a 19-21" seatpost and an extra inch or 2 in the top tube for a bit more leg room. Some even have a longer wheelbase to keep the frames proportional, just like the '37 Imperial I posted a few pages ago.


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 1, 2013)

Not to hijack this thread of beautiful bikes but to give Mike an example of a 20in, here is a pic of my 37 Westfield
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/5682717910/in/set-72157632852060112


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice Dave! Another one added to my "Someday" list. I initially got into Colsons cuz they were the first ones I was told offered a large framed bike. Not an easy feat finding a comfy ballooner when you're 6'4" LMK if you decide to bring it out to the CC ride sometime. I'd love to check it out.


----------



## bike (Apr 1, 2013)

*Ijun*

teens- Adult just looks like a squirt..


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 2, 2013)

gtflyte said:


> Hey Oldrider
> I agree the 20 and 22 inch are better looking but the Tall Adult 24 inch grocery getter  is fun to ride.
> 
> View attachment 90537




I'll buy whichever one you don't want


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> True, that's why I edited my first post here to Colson since they actually manufactured their own bikes. Correct me if I'm wrong as I'm still learning, but Elgins were actually built by Westfield & Murray,right?




Yes. Westfield and Murray.


----------



## chitown (Apr 2, 2013)

slick said:


> ...Chitown, your Pierce is absolutely beautiful.




Thanks but that beaut is not mine, and yes it is beautiful machine. This would be second on my list after the Rough Riders Mead... for adult bikes.

Next on my list of adult beauts would be any leaf spring fork  Racycle. Any one of these would make it on my list. (courtesy of member Blue aka vw00794


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 2, 2013)

*Not really an Adult bike*

But way cool from a design perspective.



_Westfield Baby!!!_


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 2, 2013)

I would call most of the balloon tire bicycles "transitional" rather than truly adult. For non-folding, vintage men's bikes, I use Raleigh's standard of 21 inches or greater as the yardstick for an adult bicycle. I think for women's it goes down to 19, which Raleigh used as well for them. Even 23 inches was recommended for people above 5 foot 9 inches, and people down to 5 foot 7 inches can ride those 23 inch frames fairly comfortably. I don't think of an 18 or 19 inch, non-folding bicycle as a men's adult type. 

The large frame CCM Flyte is really nice, as are the old Raleigh/British roadsters and the early Schwinn New World/Superior/Paramount. The antique Columbia models, especially the military double bar type from WW1, are great.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 2, 2013)

*Why don't we change the thread to "COOLEST BICYCLE YOU WOULD RIDE AS AN ADULT"*

*Just saying --- Everyone gets so technical all the time arguing about - in this case - "what a adult bicycle is" -- taking the fun out of these threads -- 

I love the balloon bicycles myself -- easy to find parts for & easy for an adult to ride -- sure back in the day they were marketed towards kids but now-a-days all I see riding these classics are ADULTS on our CYCLONE COASTER rides every month - that's right 200+ Adults enjoying the day on what has been described as kids bikes -- 

If you want a high wheel thread or ten speed thread - or lightweight thread etc. - I am sure those threads would meet the "Adult Bicycles" requirement - then have at it -- just my 2 cents

Here is another favorite of mine that I like to ride as an Adult - My 1954 Shelby Airflo*


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 2, 2013)

*Coolest adult bikes*

Classic bikes are no longer within the budget of most kids today. Even when I was a
kid, $64.95 was a lot of money for a brand new bike. My folks put it on the lay-away
plan for Christmas. I paid one penny for my Mantle cards ...today...I buy reprints.
So it's mostly adults that can afford these classics. I wonder what kids today consider
cool to have ? My 2 ¢ !


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 2, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Just saying --- Everyone gets so technical all the time arguing about - in this case - "what a adult bicycle is" -- taking the fun out of these threads --
> *



*

I don't think anyone is trying to bring in the fun vacuum and suck the joy out of this tread. Some people process and respond very technically, others use a broad stroke brush.  The original post was talking design not function. There are many favorite bikes to ride, but when it comes to design only a few really stand out. It's all  personal preference anyway.

Elgins Rule BTW

It's all good.*


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 2, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> I don't think anyone is trying to bring in the fun vacuum and suck the joy out of this tread. Some people process and respond very technically, others use a broad stroke brush.  The original post was talking _design_ not function. There are many favorite bikes to ride, but when it comes to design only a few really stand out. It's all  personal preference anyway.
> 
> Elgins Rule BTW
> 
> It's all good.




I mostly agree . 
But  the last part ...Elgins Rule BTW...  is not completed.

Shouldn't it be...Elgins Rule for Me BTW

_I'm using a broad stroke brush  _
Cheers !


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 2, 2013)

*So, that settles it, Schwinns were the coolest...end of thread.*

Best built, best looking, best company, most famous and enduring........

Should I keep going......?


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 2, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Best built, best looking, best company, most famous and enduring........
> 
> Should I keep going......?




I think that pretty much says it all.

Ignaz, was the man!


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm bowing in respect, picture hands over head like A Swami doin the shalom thing.

But we were talking design, not popularity. Still bowing back pedaling toward the door.......Elgins Rule.

Damn there is a lot of you Schwinn guys approarching Eeek...

You guys rock!

Elgin


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 2, 2013)

*We Have A Winner !*



cyclingday said:


> i think that pretty much says it all.
> 
> Ignaz, was the man!









*schwinn wins !*


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 2, 2013)

I just figured there are already a few threads discussing everyone's favorite bike(in general), that this one was about bikes specifically designed & intended for adults. If not, no problemo.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 2, 2013)

*Hold on just a sec!!!*​Just because a few of the Schwinn posse have shown up doesn't mean Schwinn wins. 
We're talking cool, not design or build quality, totally different things. (...and Swami is Hindu and Shalom is Jewish )
Jessica Simpson is cool, though not exactly assembled correctly (in the head at least). the Schwinns are common, plain, ordinary, and I'll concede well built. I wouldn't say they were always the best built bikes, but there is a stretch in the '50's and '60's where they were better than what was available at that time. some of the pre-balloon bikes were very well engineered and well built. Prewar Schwinns stack up about par among their peers. a few notables come to mind that prove Schwinn made some mistakes along the way. one especially glaring issue that most guys overlook is the frame design of the beloved Aerocycle. it was basically a camelback frame with what looks like the top bar installed backwards which weakened the frames considerably which is why many of them were broken. the Double Duty fork also comes to mind as a development which was supposed to be stronger, but in fact was much weaker. this is why they are so rare today. most of them broke, and they stopped making them because of it.
this is one of those threads which asks the impossible question, "which is better?". it can't be answered. to everyone the answer is different. almost all of the bicycle manufacturers made cool and interesting bikes. I'm not going to call out the one company that never seems to have gotten it right, it wouldn't be nice to draw such negative attention to Slick and Cyclone Coaster. I consider Chris and Frank as very good friends, so even this poor judgment can be overlooked.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 2, 2013)

*So now Huffy is more durable than a Shelby -- WOW*



37fleetwood said:


> *Hold on just a sec!!!*​Just because a few of the Schwinn posse have shown up doesn't mean Schwinn wins.
> We're talking cool, not design or build quality, totally different things. (...and Swami is Hindu and Shalom is Jewish )
> Jessica Simpson is cool, though not exactly assembled correctly (in the head at least). the Schwinns are common, plain, ordinary, and I'll concede well built. I wouldn't say they were always the best built bikes, but there is a stretch in the '50's and '60's where they were better than what was available at that time. some of the pre-balloon bikes were very well engineered and well built. Prewar Schwinns stack up about par among their peers. a few notables come to mind that prove Schwinn made some mistakes along the way. one especially glaring issue that most guys overlook is the frame design of the beloved Aerocycle. it was basically a camelback frame with what looks like the top bar installed backwards which weakened the frames considerably which is why many of them were broken. the Double Duty fork also comes to mind as a development which was supposed to be stronger, but in fact was much weaker. this is why they are so rare today. most of them broke, and they stopped making them because of it.
> this is one of those threads which asks the impossible question, "which is better?". it can't be answered. to everyone the answer is different. almost all of the bicycle manufacturers made cool and interesting bikes. I'm not going to call out the one company that never seems to have gotten it right, it wouldn't be nice to draw such negative attention to Slick and Cyclone Coaster. I consider Chris and Frank as very good friends, so even this poor judgment can be overlooked.




*I have seen you ride a few Huffy bicycles which were literally falling apart as you rode them Scott & a bicycle falling apart at the seams literally doesn't win the top vote on my personal list -- I am not implying that all Huffy's will act like the ones I have seen on some of the rides - maybe they were just duds -- but as you basically said Scott "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder" -- Huffy are just lower on my personal list -- Schwinn is not necessarily the best bicycle either - just the best selling bicycle with many of their innovations & basic designs still being used to this day - so that must account for something - one of my favorite riding bicycles are the Schwinn Cantilever bicycles from the late 1930's to the mid 1950's - A real solid machine -- other brands all had their great bicycles too - just not on the top of my list either -- as you said Scott there is no right or wrong answer here -- just have fun with it & ride vintage -- Frank  *


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 2, 2013)

As we all know, the balloon tire bicycle era produced some pretty fricken cool bikes. That's why we all have bikes coming out our wazoo's.
In fact there are so many cool bikes from so many different manufacturers, that there's no way, you could just have one.
That's the guy I admire most. The guy who's had the same classic bike for years and loves it and rides it daily. It has become a part of his identity.
We've all seen that guy riding across town. He doesn't belong to a riding group. He isn't on the Cabe. He just loves his old bike, and would never dream of riding anything else. 
That's the guy you need to ask,  What manufacturer made the coolest bike?
Whether it be Westfield, Schwinn, Cleveland Welding Company, Huffman, Shelby, Colson, Murray,etc.
The fact is, they all made the coolest bikes "The World" has ever seen. 
                                                                 ^
                            ( The original name chosen by Ignaz Schwinn for his bicycle empire)


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 2, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> As we all know, the balloon tire bicycle era produced some pretty fricken cool bikes. That's why we all have bikes coming out our wazoo's.
> In fact there are so many cool bikes from so many different manufacturers, that there's no way, you could just have one.
> That's the guy I admire most. The guy who's had the same classic bike for years and loves it and rides it daily. It has become a part of his identity.
> We've all seen that guy riding across town. He doesn't belong to a riding group. He isn't on the Cabe. He just loves his old bike, and would never dream of riding anything else.
> ...




Very well said & could not agree more.


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 2, 2013)

2jakes said:


> *schwinn wins !*




I don't think so. Prove it!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 2, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> I don't think so. Prove it!




*Santa Claus told me .*


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 2, 2013)

Since they seem to be the underdog here, another vote for Colson! I believe the Commander was intended to be an adult bike being it is a 20" frame(unless I'm mistaken)


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 2, 2013)

And the '35 Aristocrat, another tall & long wheelbase adult frame:


----------



## slick (Apr 2, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> *Hold on just a sec!!!*​Just because a few of the Schwinn posse have shown up doesn't mean Schwinn wins.
> We're talking cool, not design or build quality, totally different things. (...and Swami is Hindu and Shalom is Jewish )
> Jessica Simpson is cool, though not exactly assembled correctly (in the head at least). the Schwinns are common, plain, ordinary, and I'll concede well built. I wouldn't say they were always the best built bikes, but there is a stretch in the '50's and '60's where they were better than what was available at that time. some of the pre-balloon bikes were very well engineered and well built. Prewar Schwinns stack up about par among their peers. a few notables come to mind that prove Schwinn made some mistakes along the way. one especially glaring issue that most guys overlook is the frame design of the beloved Aerocycle. it was basically a camelback frame with what looks like the top bar installed backwards which weakened the frames considerably which is why many of them were broken. the Double Duty fork also comes to mind as a development which was supposed to be stronger, but in fact was much weaker. this is why they are so rare today. most of them broke, and they stopped making them because of it.
> this is one of those threads which asks the impossible question, "which is better?". it can't be answered. to everyone the answer is different. almost all of the bicycle manufacturers made cool and interesting bikes. I'm not going to call out the one company that never seems to have gotten it right, it wouldn't be nice to draw such negative attention to Slick and Cyclone Coaster. I consider Chris and Frank as very good friends, so even this poor judgment can be overlooked.








The funny part about it is this. I have NEVER had a Shelby frame ever fail on me. The seatube is behind the wishbone with no extra support whatsoever. Just brazed and floating there. Explain that one. How many busted shelby frames have you seen or heard of? NONE! How many were rotted out at the BB? NONE that i have seen? Here is a picture of the area i am talking about. And btw, i'll ride circles around your Huffy sunday. LOL!! Better do your tune up before then so you don't have parts falling off or frame tubes breaking at the welds. LOL! Should i bring a trailer to tow your huffy if it does?


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 2, 2013)

your a good sales man for shelby, but I WANT MY MONEY BACK 













QUOTE=slick;222332]The funny part about it is this. I have NEVER had a Shelby frame ever fail on me. The seatube is behind the wishbone with no extra support whatsoever. Just brazed and floating there. Explain that one. How many busted shelby frames have you seen or heard of? NONE! How many were rotted out at the BB? NONE that i have seen? Here is a picture of the area i am talking about. And btw, i'll ride circles around your Huffy sunday. LOL!! Better do your tune up before then so you don't have parts falling off or frame tubes breaking at the welds. LOL! Should i bring a trailer to tow your huffy if it does? 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## slick (Apr 2, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> your a good sales man for shelby, but I WANT MY MONEY BACK
> View attachment 90716View attachment 90717View attachment 90718View attachment 90719
> 
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]





HAHA!! Being ran over by grandpa's tractor doesn't count. LOL! I want that for yard art!! I can build a hammered speedline tank for it out of wood or something and display it! Throw it in the Colson box. LOL!


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 3, 2013)

*Schwinn doesn't Win*

Schwinn wins the prize for being the best in business, not the best in bikes.

I've always found huge mass production unattractive. Plus their bikes aren't that exciting, just popular because they are the only name some people have even heard of. Good business, good advertising, good at mass production, good at making a one size fits all design that's not too exciting and not too boring. All business. 

Some people still think 'Schwinn' means 'old bike'.

In the late 30s they were interesting but after that they got incredibly boring and same same. We all know it's true.


----------



## slick (Apr 3, 2013)

Isn't schwinn coming up on a 75 year anniversary for utilizing the same cantilever frame for all those years as well as that same "phantom" tank in every model bike imaginable?


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 3, 2013)

slick said:


> Isn't schwinn coming up on a 75 year anniversary for utilizing the same cantilever frame for all those years as well as that same "phantom" tank in every model bike imaginable?




Yup - I guess that's why the early hanging one is so special and overpriced, it's kind of different


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 3, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> Schwinn wins the prize for being the best in business, not the best in bikes.
> 
> I've always found huge mass production unattractive. Plus their bikes aren't that exciting, just popular because they are the only name some people have even heard of. Good business, good advertising, good at mass production, good at making a one size fits all design that's not too exciting and not too boring. All business.
> 
> ...




 I believe this is the truth for you.

 But in the end you write..."We all know it's true"....

I don't believe you can speak for all of us...
my 2¢


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 3, 2013)

2jakes said:


> I believe this is the truth for you.
> 
> But in the end you write..."We all know it's true"....
> 
> ...




You are absolutely right. I don't really think everyone knows it's true. I also don't entirely stand behind my point. I think the post 30's Schwinns are quite pretty albeit all the same or similar. 

I don't know where that leaves me, because I did say that. It's good somebody put me straight on that technicality.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 3, 2013)

Schwinn bicycles of the 1930's through mid 1950's are some of the most beautiful and well built bicycles in

history. They are ubiquitous and were well built, therefore enduring. They were manufactured en masse, so as 

Marty has said before, "if you had just seen a post war B-6 for the first time, or if they were as rare as a 

Bluebird, you would flip out to find one." That brings down Schwinns? The fact that they were successful and 

well built? I personally like most of the high end models from all the top manufacturers. I'm even now looking

for an old Huffman. Thanks, Scott!!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 3, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> You are absolutely right. I don't really think everyone knows it's true. I also don't entirely stand behind my point. I think the post 30's Schwinns are quite pretty albeit all the same or similar.
> 
> I don't know where that leaves me, because I did say that. It's good somebody put me straight on that technicality.




For me that leaves you in High Respect...I salute you. Not because you agree with me but 
because you know that we all have our opinions & I may not agree with all that is written here
on this forum...but I respect the right that everyone is entitled to  have there say so.
( Of course the moderators will have the final say so cool:


As far as  me posting the " Schwinn Wins"...I should have added... ( For me this what I believe ).


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 3, 2013)

2jakes said:


> *Santa Claus told me .*




Don't  bring in that liar   He promised me a Lost in Space Robot when I was 5 years old. I still haven't seen hide or hair of that robot!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 3, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Don't  bring in that liar   He promised me a Lost in Space Robot when I was 5 years old. I still haven't seen hide or hair of that robot!




Ha ha ha...little wee bit late on the reply but funny .


Perhaps you may have been a little bad @ 5 & Santa noticed !

Don't give up Hope !






Cheer up ! I didn't get my daisy air rifle until later...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 3, 2013)

*I am using Nikinators fortune cookie on this one then .....*

*    "Everything has beauty, but not everyone sees it."
    ~Fortune Cookie*


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 3, 2013)

2jakes said:


> Ha ha ha...little wee bit late on the reply but funny .
> 
> 
> Perhaps you may have been a little bad @ 5 & Santa noticed !
> ...







So I had him arrested. Anyone could have made that mistake. I thought he was a burglar! He shouldn't hold a grudge! I think he took it personally.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 3, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> So I had him arrested. Anyone could make that mistake. I thought it was a burglar! He shouldn't hold a grudge! I think he took it personally.








......*That breaks my heart...*


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 3, 2013)

Back to business. Which bicycle company made the best looking adult bicycle that has survived the test of time. Please post photos to prove your point. I have seen only a few photos. What is that it?


----------



## jwm (Apr 4, 2013)

Pardon me
but the thread is about *cool*
Not elegant, classic, fancy, well-built or bitchen.
Not old or new.
*Cool* (or more properly spelled *Kool*)
And one bicycle wins. Hands down.
(and yeah, it's a Schwinn)





JWM


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 4, 2013)

jwm said:


> Pardon me
> but the thread is about *cool*
> Not elegant, classic, fancy, well-built or bitchen.
> Not old or new.
> ...




I agree & others will argue that it's not. But if you read the #1 post...Sped Man has asked the
question "Which adult balloon or non -balloon tire bike would *YOU* consider to be the ultimate
adult bike ever designed ( male or female )? So everybody's input is right for themselves.
But if the question had been...Which is *the* coolest or ultimate adult bike ever designed...
that would be entirely different.
Perhaps if there was a vote taken something similar like the one where Bo Jackson was voted the
#1 of all time. Just a thought ... not sure if this is possible or not.

BTW: Kool Bike !


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/collectvelo/tags/rambler/


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 4, 2013)

jwm said:


> Pardon me
> but the thread is about *cool*
> Not elegant, classic, fancy, well-built or bitchen.
> Not old or new.
> ...




My son is looking for that bike. I believe it is called a Stingray spoiler. Every one that I have found the owner refuses to ship it. They almost have to give them away because they can't find anyone willing to buy it locally. I believe it comes in two boxes. Shipping has to be a real pain on the wallet.  We hope to pick one up this weekend at the swap.


----------



## MR D (Apr 5, 2013)

Not having ever seen one of these when I was younger, I now am in love with the entire concept of design in this Western Flyer. From the tank to the guard, I love the whole thing. Me want one!


----------



## Ranger Dan (Apr 5, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/collectvelo/tags/rambler/




Man, I like your taste.  This looks like a great rider too.


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Apr 5, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> of course you know my answer, well part of it anyway.
> it is a cruel twist of fate that Huffman stopped making the Super Streamline the year before they started making the Mainliner. it would have had the amazing frame lines of a 1938 Super Streamline and the gorgeous styling cues of the 1940 Dayton Mainliner. if only 1939 had never been we might have seen a few late Streamliners with the big lit tank and rack.
> that said, we still have the two most amazing bikes ever made. sure you can go with the Elgin circus bikes with their way out over the top styling, but after the novelty of having a bike with a street lamp for a headlight wears off, it's still over the top and gauche. you can go with the underdog and root for the Shelbys with their tank that looks like an 8 year old cut it out of cardboard, and it's Batgirl handlebars. but I have to hold these things to a higher standard. the Huffmans, whether it's a Super Streamline or a Champion/ Mainliner look great whether you get the girls version or the boys. they look great whatever color you paint them. they look amazing even as a bare frame!
> but for this post I will have to go with the Super Streamline, though I favor the Mainliner. the Streamline bikes have a mystique and class no other bike matches. it combines elegant streamlined beauty with a simplicity that is timeless. nothing gaudy, nothing over the top, nothing goes too far, everything just works perfectly. no other bike does this. to make a comparison, I would say the Elgins are like Lady Gaga, and the Shelbys like Rosie O'Donnell, where the Huffmans are like Audrey Hepburn.




I am going to agree here. If you notice the frame lines, it mimics the cars of the era. The Coupes had that long slope in the back. Such flow on the design. Then the twin lights are of the era. I have a 39 twin bar and love it, just a little cramped. 

My 2 cents,
Jason


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 5, 2013)

[/B]







MR D said:


> Not having ever seen one of these when I was younger, I now am in love with the entire concept of design in this Western Flyer. From the tank to the guard, I love the whole thing. Me want one!
> 
> View attachment 91018



*Great choice !*
*I got the x-53 in Christmas of '54. Sold for $69.95 from the Western Auto store.
Mine had whitewall tires.I didn't appreciate it as much as now. I recently found another
which I hope to fix soon as the weather gets better.*



_ GMANHOUSTON'S Western Flyer_


----------



## John (Apr 5, 2013)

Zonkers8382 said:


> I am going to agree here. If you notice the frame lines, it mimics the cars of the era. The Coupes had that long slope in the back. Such flow on the design. Then the twin lights are of the era. I have a 39 twin bar and love it, just a little cramped.
> 
> My 2 cents,
> Jason




Huffman bicycles were designed after the 1936 Chrysler Airflow by John Clements a relative of the Huffman’s that was in the automotive industry. So I read.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 5, 2013)

*Which manufacturer made the coolest adult bicycle ?*

*All the comments & images  of why you appreciate your choice of bicycle = Cool !...
All the put downs & bashing of bikes of others = not Cool*...
my 2¢


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 5, 2013)

Here are some of my personal favorites in no particular order: 

Silver King bicycle (paperboy edition)





Silver King X-26




Elgin Bluebird




A Mercury Pacemaker:




A Colson Imperial:




A Shebly Airflow:





An Elgin Twinbar 60:





This bike I love: I believe it was put together by a mad genius. 





A Schwinn Phantom: 




Last but not least my motherinlaws bike. Doesn't she look cute riding it!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 5, 2013)

*Cool Bikes*



Sped Man said:


> Here are some of my personal favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 5, 2013)

2jakes said:


> Sped Man said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some of my personal favorites:
> ...


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 5, 2013)

My favorite is a toss up between the Shelby and the Elgin Twinbar 60. The crazy looking handlebars gives the Shelby a slight lead.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 5, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> 2jakes said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, thats my line!
> ...


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 5, 2013)

*Elgin*

1938 Elgin Twin 60


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 5, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> 1938 Elgin Twin 60




Ya man, Here is a glam shot of it.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 5, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Here are some of my personal favorites in no particular order:
> 
> Silver King bicycle (paperboy edition)
> 
> ...




Did you find these bicycles in this condition ?
 Just curious as to what condition they were when you found them & how much was  involved
to where they are now, either way, whether you restored or not...Nice collection.

BTW: here's a vintage shot of my father-in-law with his bike...not sure what brand he had !


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Here are some of my personal favorites in no particular order:
> 
> 
> 
> Elgin Bluebird




Awesome bike, but a funny looking Bluebird...


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 5, 2013)

On eBay 1938 Elgin Twin 60



  1 bid @ $9,000.00 
 But the"Reserve Not Met" with 8 days & 2hrs. to go...Wow !


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll bid $9.001, snatch it up and then have to sell everything I own to pay it off!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 5, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> I'll bid $9.001, snatch it up and then have to sell everything I own to pay it off!




Wait... I have suggestions:

  #1. There's gotta be at least 900 members here. Why don't we all put in about $10 & have
   a raffle & see who wins it.

 #2. Go ahead with your plan & lease to us for a small sum until you get back everything you sold.

 I'm sure there are other suggestions...


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 5, 2013)

2jakes said:


> Did you find these bicycles in this condition ?
> Just curious as to what condition they were when you found them & how much was  involved
> to where they are now, either way, whether you restored or not...Nice collection.
> 
> BTW: here's a vintage shot of my father-in-law with his bike...not sure what brand he had !




Sorry, none of these bikes are mine. I wish! I am new to collecting vintage balloon bikes. I currently only have one. I didn't want to submit it because I am a bit partial to it. 

Cool photo of fatherinlaw!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 5, 2013)

Good thing Scott hasn't seen that Huffman/Elgin Bluebird misprint yet.

Yikes...........!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 5, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Good thing Scott hasn't seen that Huffman/Elgin Bluebird misprint yet.
> 
> Yikes...........!




oh I saw it alright!
if that's a Bluebird, I have been wrong, count me in!


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 5, 2013)

lol I saw it and was like ahhhhhh, info bomb inbound.



Larmo63 said:


> Good thing Scott hasn't seen that Huffman/Elgin Bluebird misprint yet.
> 
> Yikes...........!


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 5, 2013)

*Schwinn Of Course....*

They made the coolest adult bike,real adult lol!! My mom wont be caught dead on one


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 5, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Sorry, none of these bikes are mine. I wish! I am new to collecting vintage balloon bikes. I currently only have one. I didn't want to submit it because I am a bit partial to it.
> 
> *Take care for what you wish for. Once you begin...one or two bikes won't be
> enough. You'll lie in bed awake most of the night, thinking,drooling of just one more
> ...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 5, 2013)

John said:


> Huffman bicycles were designed after the 1936 Chrysler Airflow by John Clements a relative of the Huffman’s that was in the automotive industry. So I read.
> 
> View attachment 91024
> View attachment 91025




a side note:
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/08/automobiles/08AIRFLOW.html?_r=0


----------



## jwm (Apr 5, 2013)

Who owns the yellow orange and chrome Shelby Airflow? I ran into the owner and the bike some years back in Huntington Beach. He was the one who told me about Cyclone Coasters. I owe him a big thank you!

JWM


----------



## krateman (Feb 23, 2014)

2jakes said:


> [/B]
> *Great choice !*
> *I got the x-53 in Christmas of '54. Sold for $69.95 from the Western Auto store.
> Mine had whitewall tires.I didn't appreciate it as much as now. I recently found another
> ...




What is that name on the chainguard? It says El Marishi? Is it an X-53?


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 23, 2014)

krateman said:


> What is that name on the chainguard? It says El Marishi? Is it an X-53?




*Basically it's the X-53 with custom name  applied on the chain guard.
And a beautiful job it is...colors overall look very similar to my original X-53.
That "metallic " red/gold was typical for that time period. Not easy to duplicate.
 The headlight was not all chrome , the lower section was black.
It's been so long ago...I don't remember if "Western Flyer" was on the chain guard
or not. Those pedals are really nice. This was a "labor of Love" . Well done !*


----------



## Wcben (Feb 23, 2014)

chitown said:


>





beautiful pierce!!


----------



## vincev (Feb 23, 2014)

Cheeto!!!


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 23, 2014)

vincev said:


> Cheeto!!!View attachment 139118




*Nice...looks very original !*

(Vince not sure if the ashtray stand was an accessory to this bike though)


----------

